
The science behind Netflix’s first major redesign in four years - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/22/8642359/the-science-behind-the-new-netflix-design
======
wodenokoto
I thought things like facebook and OS X and windows have taught us that small
incremental designs are easier on the users.

